# Welches Spiel soll es werden?



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo alle mit Saaamen!!!

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welches Spiel ich als nächstes spielen soll. Nun frage ich euch, welches Spiel sollte ich als nächstes spielen.
Alle Genres

MFG MPH


----------



## 10203040 (17. Juli 2012)

Von welchen spielen? Ode sollen wir nur ein Titel nennen den du dann lädst oder wie meinen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2012)

Gibt es irgendein bevorzugtes Genre? Wie wäre es mit Risen 2, Mafia 2, Saboteur?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juli 2012)

Crysis schon durch?
Vielleicht Skyrim? Vielleicht Diablo 3?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Crysis schon durch?
> Vielleicht Skyrim? Vielleicht Diablo 3?



Drakensang, Two Worlds?
Diablo 3, fehlt nur noch das Messer Set


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juli 2012)

Na manchen gefällts


----------



## Woiferl94 (17. Juli 2012)

Metro 2033, Alan Wake


----------



## turbosnake (17. Juli 2012)

The Binding of Isaac
I wanna be the Guy: Gaiden
I wanna be the guy 
Super Meat Boy
DE:HR
Fallout NV
Witcher 2
Skyrim


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Juli 2012)

Ich will nur so hören was ihr spielt und was gut ist. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einen neuen Spiel und kann mich nicht entscheiden.
Diablo3 ist nichts für mich^^
Skyrim liegt schon in der engeren Auswahl^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juli 2012)

Bf3, Metro 2033 (gekauft heute fuer 2.49=, Crysis, Crysis Warhaed, Crysis 2 (alle heute fuer 13,74).
Anno 2070 habe ich auch gekauft ist aber grottig langweiliig, einmal gespielt nie wieder


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (17. Juli 2012)

Bf3 besitze ich schon^^
Crysis 2 klingt gut oder?
Oder doch New Vegas...hm


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Juli 2012)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> Bf3 besitze ich schon^^
> Crysis 2 klingt gut oder?
> Oder doch New Vegas...hm


 
Zu Vegas kann ich nichts sagen, aber der rest ist vielversprechend


----------



## mephimephi (21. Juli 2012)

guck dir doch einfach mal Spieleseiten an, wie z.B. Pcgames.de, dort schaust Du dir Videos von Spielen an.

-->Wenn Dir was gefällt kaufen = ? = profit


----------

